# prednisone x prednisolone



## guinevere (May 5, 2010)

Hello  

My doctor has prescribed 'prednisolone' 25mg for my new cycle but is that ok if I start first taking some 'prednisone' 25mg (which I have plenty left from a previous cycle) before taking the 'prednisolone'? Are they the same and no probs if taken one after the other or shouldn't I mix the two? 

Many thanks!


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

This is what the Martindale Pharmacopea says on the subject.... quote
Prednisone is a biologically inert corticosteroid that is converted in the liver to the mainly glucocorticoid corticosteroid prednisolone. It has the same chemical relationship to prednisolone as cortisone has to hydrocortisone. The indications and dosage of prednisone for oral use are exactly the same as those for prednisolone. 
In the UK prednisolone has historically been preferred to prednisone, on the grounds that it does not require conversion to the active substance, but in practice this is rarely significant, and in some countries, such as the USA, prednisone is the drug of choice for many of the conditions in which routine systemic corticosteroid therapy is indicated. 

Unquote


I cannot say on here that you can take it as that is a prescribing decision and you should confirm with your doctor.


----------



## guinevere (May 5, 2010)

Thank you


----------

